# Forscherliga Interview: Cyrâ



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (19. Juni 2009)

*Cyrá war Kriegerin und Cyrâ ist Todesritterin. Eine der wenigen Gnome, die den Rang eines Wissenschaftlers am Institut für Pfuschkunde innehat, Arenaspielerin seit  fünf Saisons und Mitglied der Schatzsucher. Wir reden heute über Todesritter im Rollenspiel, in Schlachtzügen und in der Arena.* 

_*Hildegard:* Fangen wir doch heute mal mit einem Klassiker an. Ist das Rollenspiel tot ?
_
*Cyrâ:* War das eben die erste Frage? *schmunzelt* Nein, Spaß beiseite. Das Rollenspiel ist gewiss nicht tot. Rollenspiel ist schlicht was man daraus macht, wobei man halt wissen muss, dass ein Jeder seine Perspektive dazu hat, was Rollenspiel ist, und was nicht.
_
*Hildegard:* Dann stell ich die Frage mal genauer. Ist das Rollenspiel für Todesritter tot ?_

*Cyrâ:* Hmm, abgesehen von der Tatsache dass (die meisten) Todesritter nicht wirklich gelebt haben sollten, würde ich dennoch ein Nein geben. Frage ist halt, als was er ausgespielt wird. Für viele gibt es eben nur den 08/15 rachsüchtiger Todesritter der schwarzen Klinge der um jeden Preis den Lichkönig tot sehen will. Dementsprechend sind andere Konzepte rundum dessen, nur schwer auszuspielen, bzw. treffen auf wenig Interesse. Oder auf Leute die dir die Lore ins Gesicht knallen.

_*Hildegard:* Du sprichst einen zentralen Konflikt an bei der es darum geht in wie weit man am Lore, also der Hintergrundgeschichte, dem WoW-Kanon, drehen und schrauben darf bevor es unglaubwürdig wird. Was unterscheidet Dein Konzept von den Sturmwinder Halbdämonen ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nun, erstmals muss man wissen, dass gerade diese "Halbdämonen" die du ansprichst, schlicht meistens Power-Rollenspieler sind, die durch ihre ihnen selbst gegebene Macht(position), sich Dinge im Rollenspiel ermöglichen, die sie schlicht für alles andere unantastbar macht. Mein Konzept, ist eher das der risikofreudigen Forscherin, die manchmal den Mund zu voll nimmt, und dessen Eifer manchmal durchaus ihren Preis kostet, ganz nach dem Schema: "Jede Macht hat ihren Preis" 
Vor allem, sind erstgenannten meistens relativ inkonsequent, und tun Dinge ohne zu überlegen, um in Nachhinein zu behaupten, es wäre nie passiert

_*Hildegard:* Cyrâ, die Todesritterin, entstand als Cyrá die Kriegerin Forschungen zur Runenmagie betrieb. Sie hat sich durch Neugier zum Außenseiter gemacht und in ihrem Forschungsdrang viel verloren. Entsteht aus diesen "Schmerzen" eines Charakters die Geschichte ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nun, es ist gewiss etwas das sie prägt. Sie hegt zwar durchaus etwas stolz auf ihre Forschung, wenn man das so nennen kann, da sie einfach den momentanen Feind besser kennt, als viele Andere, dennoch, wie gesagt, die Forschung über dessen, hat sie in eine recht fragwürdige Position gebracht, vielen Leuten der Allianz gegenüber. Einige tun es als gnomische Neugierde ab, viele allerdings, würden eher sagen, dass sie nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, etwas derartiges zu studieren, vor allem, selbst teilweise zu praktizieren, da es halt durchaus seine Nebeneffekte hat. Dies birgt eben Potenzial für Konflikt-RP, wie ich es des öfteren schon mal hatte, leider ist das dennoch selten, da Mitspieler gerne häufig Metainformationen nutzen, um das Rollenspiel gleich zu unterbinden.

_*Hildegard:* Fjingis, Cyrás beste Freundin, war entsetzt und hat bitterlich geweint, als sie Cyrâ mit den leuchtenden Augen zum ersten mal sah. Konntest Du diesen Schmerz selbst spüren ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nun ja, ich sag es mal so, man hat es schon durchaus selbst gespürt. Mag daran liegen dass ich Fjingis auch so gut kenne, aber auch daran, dass die Situation wirklich sehr gut ausgespielt war. Immerhin kam Cyrâ mal knapp von dem letzten "Ausflug" (wohl eher Suizidkommando) eben mit so was nach Hause. Die Leuchtaugen waren natürlich das Eine, aber auch ansonsten, kam Cyrâ an dem Tag nicht gerade gepflegt nach Hause, was die Reaktion insgesamt bewirkt haben dürfte.

_*Hildegard:* Hast Du es bereut ?_

*Cyrâ:* Hmm, das ist eine gute Frage. Im Rollenspiel, welches auf der Liga stattfindet, habe ich mich schon mit dieser Wahl in gewisser Weise ins Abseits katapultiert. Und dadurch, dass die Klasse auch noch im PvP alles andere lächerlich in Grund und Boden gestampft hat, wurde es in dem Hang nicht wirklich besser. Dennoch, bereue ich es nicht, denn es ermöglichte mir durchaus ein paar nette Vorträge für das Institut zu halten.

_*Hildegard:* Zu Dir kommen immer mal wieder andere Todesritter und fragen Dich um Rat zwecks dem Rollenspiel. Was rätst Du denen ?_

*Cyrâ:* Diesen Fall hatte ich bisher eigentlich nur einmal. Ich kann ihnen nur raten, ihren Charakter mit Bedacht zu wählen, und mache sie darauf aufmerksam, was man als Todesritter machen kann, und was nicht. Power-RP, wie schon vorhin erwähnt, hat besonders bei ihnen Einzug erhalten, weswegen das Misstrauen (sei es IC oder OOC) durchaus in gewissen Punkten begründet ist. Als Todesritter ist man immer eine gewisse Weise auf Konfrontationskurs, und man wird auch immer wieder angemacht werden. Das gehört schlicht zur Klasse hinzu. Natürlich nur, wenn es IC bleibt, OOC-Ausschliessungen, sind keineswegs angebracht.

_*Hildegard:* Über das Institut wird erzählt, dass es "tot" wäre, niemand mehr da wäre und der Gilde die Ideen ausgegangen wären. Stimmt das ?_

*Cyrâ:* Derzeit bin ich ja selbst, nicht ganz sooft da, (viel Arbeit) ob man allerdings die Gilde als "tot" bezeichnen muss, lass ich im Raum stehen. Viele der Mitglieder, verfolgen ihre eigenen Ziele, und sind daher auch nicht immer gesprächsbereit wenn man mal da ist. Jedoch würde ich keineswegs sagen dass die Ideen ausgegangen sind. Ich selbst arbeite noch an einem weiteren Vortrag. Naf (sofern die mal wieder auftaucht, muss die mal anhauen) hat auch was in der Mache. Ebenso Dirilim. Fjingis liefert permanent kleinere Vorträge, und dazu sollte man die Events nicht vergessen, die wir halt jeden Jahr veranstalten. (Sommerfeuerwerk dürfte ja bald wieder sein) Das Institut hat nur meiner Meinung nach, nichts im "Plotrollenspiel" Sturmwinds verloren, da sie zu neutral sind, und ihnen so was nicht nahe liegt

_*Hildegard:* Oh ja. An dieser Stelle sollten wir erwähnen, dass wir Leder, Steine und Sprengstoffe gerne als Spenden für das Sommerfeuerwerk annehmen. Das Sommerfeuerwerk war das erste, was Du von der Forscherliga gesehen hast, oder ?_

*Cyrâ:* Das ist korrekt. War auch gleich der erste Tag, als ich auf die Liga kam. Damals musste ich mir den Abend sogar frei nehmen. (naja, hatte eh einen Abend noch zu gut, also passte es) Dort lernte ich bereits viele Leute kennen, mit denen ich auch derzeit ab und an zu tun habe. Vor allem halt, das Institut.

_*Hildegard:* Vermisst Du Deinen alten Server ?_

*Cyrâ:* Tja, vermissen ist eine gute Frage. Ich bin ja noch durchaus dort vorhanden, und nehme halt immer noch an manchen Aktionen dort teil. Dass es weniger als früher ist, dürfte den meisten dort aufgefallen sein. Das ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass ich dort noch immer recht willkommen bin. (natürlich Personen abhängig) Vermissen dürfte ich wohl hauptsächlich das SKK (Sonderkleinsatzkommando), das ich dahinten gegründet habe. Naja, und die Nachtwächter.. und... ach, das würde den Rahmen sprengen *grinst*

_*Hildegard:* Du kommst ja von einem RP-PVP Server. Hier hast Du schon länger kein aktives Arenateam mehr, woran liegt es ?_

*Cyrâ:* Liegt wohl hauptsächlich an die Richtung, in der das PvP derzeit geht, als auch die Tatsache, dass ich leider die Klasse derzeit spiele, die wirklich... sagen wir, wenig spielerische Fähigkeit benötigt, im Vergleich zu anderen. Zu S3 und S4 Zeiten, spielte ich Kriegerin zusammen mit einem Priester (wobei Druiden halt eine Pest für uns waren, aber dennoch schaffbar) Zudem spielte ich auch eine Druidin, allerdings - nicht - als Heilerin, sondern als Eule und als Feral im 3er. Damals war das noch anspruchsvoll, und ein Sieg war schon recht bedeutend. Heute ist es eher Fastfood.

_*Hildegard:* Denkst Du wirklich, dass man als Todesritter ohne viel Können an die Schulterwertungen oder gar die 239er Waffen Wertung kommt ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nein, das denk ich gewiss nicht. Man muss schon durchaus was drauf haben, und ich bezweifle, dass ich so hoch kommen könnte. (ich schließ es dennoch nicht aus) Allerdings, ist es derzeit für einige Klassen/Setups wirklich extrem viel leichter, als für Andere. Gerade das, macht es derzeit eher weniger interessant.

_*Hildegard:* Du überlegst zur Zeit trotz allem den Todesritter aufzugeben und eine andere Klasse zu spielen. Woran liegt das ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nun, das hat mehrere Gründe. Abgesehen von den RP-Reibereien (naja, oder eher OOC-Reibereien mit Rollenspielern), kommt hinzu, dass die Klasse einfach zu wenig interessantes bietet spieltechnisch. Im PvE als Beschützer noch durchaus interessant, ist trotzdem die Überlebenschance im Vergleich zu anderen Beschützerklassen erheblich lächerlich. Im PvP brauch ich nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Schlachtfelder sind witzlos, da man quasi fast nur durch die Gegner rennt, und sie niedermäht. Ich hatte mir, etwas mehr Anspruch erhofft.

_*Hildegard:* Du sagst, dass der Todesritter Dir eigentlich nicht wirklich liegt vom Spielerischen. Viele Spieler sagen, dass der Todesritter eigentlich genau so gestaltet ist, wie man sich andere Klassen wünschen würde. Wie bewertest Du die Gestaltung der Talente und das Todesritter-Gameplay ?_

*Cyrâ:* Nun, erstmal muss man wissen, dass sich Blizzard auf vollkommenes Neuland mit dem Ritter gewagt hat. Bei keiner anderen Klasse, war es wirklich möglich Beschützer und Austeiler in jedem Talentbaum machen zu können. Damit macht Blizzard ein Spagat, zwischen zu hohem Schaden, und zu starken Überlebensfähigkeiten. Gerade dies macht sich in kritischen Situationen wie PvP bemerkbar. Problem ist, es ist nicht möglich es auf ein gutes Niveau zu bringen, ohne dabei andere Aspekte des Ritters zu schädigen. So wie zum Beispiel an der Frostpräsenz dauernd gearbeitet wird. Als Beschützer unerlässlich, aber im PvP eben missbraucht da es dort zu stark wird, ohne jegliche Schadenseinbussen. Oder auch die frühere "Shadowfrost"-Skillung, die S5 dominierte.

_*Hildegard:* Hast Du eine Klasse gefunden, die Du anspruchsvoller findest ?_

*Cyrâ:* Es gibt einige Klassen, die durchaus anspruchsvoller sind, daran zweifel ich keineswegs. Hängt natürlich von der Position ab, ob PvE oder PvP natürlich. An sich ist Todesritter vom Prinzip her, relativ simpel. Andere Klassen benötigen bereits ein gewisses Feintuning, um auch nur annähernd die gleiche Effektivität zu erreichen.

_*Hildegard:* Ulduar ist die aktuelle Raidinstanz und viele sagen, dass es die Instanz schlechthin bisher ist. Egal ob von den Kämpfen, der Gestaltung oder der Hintergrundgeschichte. Wie gefällt Dir Ulduar bisher ?_

*Cyrâ:* Ulduar ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Instanzen, sehr stimmig, und bietet durchaus viel Raum um sich taktisch auszutoben. Für mich persönlich, so ziemlich meine Lieblingsinstanz, allein schon wegen der vielen Technik die sich darin befindet. (Oh, ein roter Knopf wo "nicht drücken" drauf steht? Hmmm) Vor allem aber auch nach der Naxxramas-Schlaforgie, endlich mal etwas, wo man mit vollem Kopf dabei sein muss.

_*Hildegard:* Da Du Mitglied der Schatzsucher bist musst Du natürlich jetzt noch etwas Propaganda betreiben. Warum sind die Schatzsucher der beste Schlachtzug aller Zeiten ?_

*Cyrâ:* Hihi, ich dachte mir schon dass etwas wie dies kommen würde. Nun, ich muss sagen, ohne die Schatzsucher hätte ich vermutlich nie wirklich einen Hang zum raiden gefunden. Als ich damals auf die Liga kam, hatte ich ziemlich wenig Plan davon, was man so können und wissen muss (damals Raideule). Dennoch, das Rollenspiel während den Schlachtzügen, damit kombiniert dass wir unser Wissen über die Gegner selbst erarbeitet haben, machte einfach mehr Spaß, als ein Raid im dem alles mal fix erklärt wurde, und dann abgefarmt. Da ich nie etwas Vergleichbares in dieser Hinsicht gefunden hatte, war klar, dass ich hier bleiben würde

_*Hildegard:* Dann bleibt noch eine Frage. Wann sehen wir den nächsten Vortrag oder Event von Cyrâ ?_

*Cyrâ:* So bald wie möglich gewiss. Ob das noch diesen Monat ist, bezweifle ich, ich tippe wohl auf nach meinen Ferien im Juli.

_*Hildegard:* Vielen Dank für das Interview Cyrâ._

*Cyrâ:* Gerne, danke dir auch.


----------

